# Need some advice



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

I am thinking of buying a used 1994 580 Ski Doo Grand Touring 2 up with 4700 mi on it. It has electric start and reverse. Per the current owner it ''runs well'' I am new to snowmobiling and I currently own a 86 Ski doo safari 2 up. We only use it on our lake for crusing to friends houses and really have no issues with it other than it can be a bitch to start if its really cold.

I have heard the storys of ''Ski Don't'' but the old one we have seems fine. Is there any advice you can give me about this sled and what to look for when buying a used sled? The one we have I recieved for free and only had to clean the carb out (pan and jets) I am fairly handy on small 2 strokes like vespas and lambretas and am looking for something that can get me and the little woman on some northern trails within our budget.

any help would be great thanks.
Todd


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

Forgot to add what he is asking. The price is $1000. Is this a fair price givin the age of the sled?


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

No matter the brand you will hear don't buy it. I ride ski doo and have had 5 of them in that many yrs. They have all been great sled. I, however, have to think twice about letting a arctic cat ride with me. Too many times they have broken down and cut a weekend short. I'm sure u will hear that about doo but thtat is my experience. 

You need to check the track for wear. If the speedo doesn't work than it means the jackshaft bearing is bad. Ask how often the clutches have been removed and cleaned. If they have been on awhile, they will be very hard to get off. The springs will need to be replaced in them if original. Do a compression check. Start sled and run for 30 seconds. Take a reading. Then run sled to operating temp and take another reading. Cylinders should be within 10% of each other and cold to warm should be within 10th as well. The compression warm will be less, but within 10. If not it needs pistons.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

SalmonBum said:


> No matter the brand you will hear don't buy it. I ride ski doo and have had 5 of them in that many yrs. They have all been great sled. I, however, have to think twice about letting a arctic cat ride with me. Too many times they have broken down and cut a weekend short. I'm sure u will hear that about doo but thtat is my experience.
> 
> You need to check the track for wear. If the speedo doesn't work than it means the jackshaft bearing is bad. Ask how often the clutches have been removed and cleaned. If they have been on awhile, they will be very hard to get off. The springs will need to be replaced in them if original. Do a compression check. Start sled and run for 30 seconds. Take a reading. Then run sled to operating temp and take another reading. Cylinders should be within 10% of each other and cold to warm should be within 10th as well. The compression warm will be less, but within 10. If not it needs pistons.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks, what should the compression messurement be on a 580 cc? 120 psi?


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

ALL SNOWMOBILES BREAK DOWN if not cared for properly. It's just the name of the game. I have learned a few things about the newer snowmobiles that are poor designs. Ski Doo has a plastic fitting for the air box on the MXZ that is held up somewhere near the intake reeds. This plastic rattles and bounces while riding and eventually air gets in past the carb. If it's not cared for, the engine goes lean, and you end up burning it out. Arctic cat has a clutch known as the 9 tower that I understand is junky and often breaks. Pretty much any sled can have problems brand specific or not. If it is what you are looking for, as far as 2 up, e start, reverse, any options like that, then it should be a decent machine. Like SalmonBum said, check the track for wear, cracking, bounce the suspension and make sure it's not ceased, look under the hood to see how clean it is. Ask the guy what he did to take care of the sled. And always hope for the best, but prepare for the worst. 1000 sounds about right for me for asking price. You can check kbb.com but they don't factor anything in like mileage or condition so it will probably show low. Good luck!


----------

